# PCOS+BF+TTC again



## judy620 (Dec 8, 2004)

hi
i have been bfing my dd (FET). and had scant periods after a gap of 10 months. now i am trying to go again for a 2nd time. Does PCOS again will rear its ugly head and interfere with the conceiving.
any pcos girls who had any experience in this. 
judy


----------



## browneyes (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Judy

I also have PCOS and had very irregular periods from being 14.  It took us 4 attempts at IVF to have our little boy Finley last April. He is now 15 months and we were very shocked to find out in April this year I was pregnant (although my periods did become more regular (every 60 days after having Finley) Unfortunately I miscarried at 7 weeks but I am now pregnant again and keeping everything crossed as it is still early days.

I hope this gives you some hope. I was told that after having Finn that the cysts had disappeared so fingers crossed.

Wishing you lots of good luck!

Browneyes xx


----------



## Tikki (Mar 30, 2005)

I have PCOS and pre Barney had a period once in a blue moon. I breast fed for 7 months, stopped and at 8 months my periods reappeared and have been appearing quite regularly since although cycle lenght can vary anything from 21- 32 days....

I still have PCOS and a scan showed a large 6cm cyst that i am waiting to have removed prior to any further treatment..

Good luck,
Tikki


----------



## baznlee (Mar 11, 2006)

hi I also have pcos had my first round of ivf in 2006 which resulted in my beautiful son (now 18 months) we are now undergoing our second cycle of ivf (early stages) which will hopefully result in another little miricle. Before my son we tried for 4 years with no luck and again we have been trying for a while. we were lucky with my first as he was my first attempt but i no this time will be a little harder, thats my main worry.


----------

